# Boer Show Results!!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We had a blast out at the April Fools show Friday-Sunday! We woke up at 2:30am on Friday and made it to the hotel at 11:30pm that night… so we were pretty exhausted! 

First of all I feel so honored to show for Leslie and David at Leaning Tree Boers. We showed for them last summer and they asked us to show for them again this year. 

The rodeo barn where the Boers were in was packed… we had farms from Montana, Oregon, Washington of course and a couple from Idaho I think. 

We had to spill over into the horse barn… which would have been fine except that it was like a quarter mile from the show ring! That’s where the goats my sister and I were showing got put. So guess what we did all weekend? RAN from ring to barn, ring to barn, ring to barn. They didn’t have holding pens by the ring and Leaning Tree had Boers in almost every class! We were exhausted by the time the show was over I can tell you that! 

Here are the results from Saturday’s show. They did about the same on Sunday. 

3-6 m/o % doe~ Leaning Tree Paintball~ 1st out of 16 and Grand Junior Champ! 
16-20 % doe ~ Leaning Tree GF Pastel~1st in a large class, grand division champ and grand overall champ! 
2 year old % doe~ Leaning Tree GF Prize~ 1st and grand senior champ

0-3 PB/FB doe~ Leaning Tree GF Angelica~ 1st in enormous class and reserve (?) division champ. 
3-6 PB/FB doe~ Leaning Tree GF Mambo~ 1st and grand division champ, overall reserve champ
16-20 FB/PB doe~ Leaning Tree GF Big Brownie~1st and reserve or grand ??? 
2 year old buck~ Capriole 5 Star~ 1st and reserve champ 
16-20 FB/PB doe~ Leaning Tree GF Big Brownie~1st and reserve or grand ??? 
2 year old buck~ Leaning Tree GF Fivestar~ 1st and reserve champ 

Here are a couple pictures of Paintball. The best news of the whole weekend is....THEY SOLD US PAINTBALL!!!! Maybe I'll do a different thread about her and give the full story.  I am SOOOOO excited!!!! :wahoo::stars::leap She is 4 months old and was Grand Junior champ! She was a bottle baby and is the half sister to Prize and Pastel...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a beautiful girl! Congrats on the wins!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

AHHHH congrats on the wins!!!

But I am more excited about you getting paintball! She sure is a pretty girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes~! Congrats~!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wahoo! Sounds like great fun. Congratulations!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you! I am soooo thrilled! I absolutely love this doe and was shocked when she told me they had to cut back on the herd and would be willing to sell her to us. Her mom is a Doe Of Excellence and her sire is a fully spotted buck from TX.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You and your sister are truly remarkable young ladies. You are outstanding showman and incredibly patient and considerate. Thanks for helping us move in too. Congrats on the new doe. She's a beauty.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats sound like a great weekend.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you Tim. I appreciate that. We both love showing and are glad people like how we show.  

Here are Paintball's sisters Playgirl, Prize and Pastel. All bred by Leaning Tree Boers.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome results for Leslie 


I took only very few pictures as my phone was dying the whole time 

But my wife got some of jack being shown by Madi Fenton


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I got some of others being shown that I liked a lot. Sorry forgot names
I know I didn't get very many


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That last picture is Heart, one of Mr Rich's girls.  Love that doe...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thank you Tim. I appreciate that. We both love showing and are glad people like how we show.


It's not that you are just good at showing. You are, but... to do what you guys do also took smarts, hard work and people skills.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> I got some of others being shown that I liked a lot. Sorry forgot names
> I know I didn't get very many


It was great getting to meet you, Gino.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

Nicely done you all go through alot for these shows good job by all


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Agreed Renae!  I think everyone is exhausted by the time they get home, but the fun we have makes up for it! 

Thanks Tim...


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> It was great getting to meet you, Gino.


Hey Tim it was a pleasure meeting you and your wife. I think my wife admired how your wife was into goats, it inspired her to get into it a lot more. She told me I HAVE to buy her a doe from Leslie because she wants to raise one. Lol


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Hey Tim it was a pleasure meeting you and your wife. I think my wife admired how your wife was into goats, it inspired her to get into it a lot more. She told me I HAVE to buy her a doe from Leslie because she wants to raise one. Lol


I showed Maridyth this post. I think it will inspire her! 
Maridyth beat me 3 out of 4 times showing with our goats in the same class. She employs the David Robinson (Leslie's husband) showing technique. 
Victoria will know what I mean. Ha. My Status Quo girls out of Lady Derringer look very close to the same to me, but I like Lindiwe better and show her. My daughter and Maridyth both like Jameelah better. Both judges agreed with them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tim, Maradyth did pretty dogone good in the ring. It looked like she really enjoyed it too!
NavaBoers it was great to meet you, sorry I didnt get to spend more time with you. I wasnt near as busy as CrossRoads but Im here to say they were a HUGE blessing to Leslie.
It really was exhausting, up early & to bed very VERY late. But so worth it.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree!! ^ I so enjoyed glancing at you both while we were all in the ring together.  You had beautiful little doelings in there and both showed them very well.  

Hahaha. Yea I know what you mean... He's such a nice guy.  

We both had so much fun that weekend. I know Leslie was grateful for the help, and I would have helped show those beautiful does for free!


----------

